# Fire break between house and attached garage



## PrecisionVision (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi experts! Andy here and I'm in the final stages of my house. I have a question regarding how to create a fire break between house and attached garage. I attached a rough pic of the house. I already have the partition wall drywalled up to the bottom of the garage trusses. I'm curious if I'll have to continue up to the ridge of the garage trusses, if I should just do the entire ceiling in the garage, both, if I need to drywall the opposite wall as well, the entire garage? Please tell me what all needs to be drywalled in my garage to create the necessary fire break. I'll be using 5/8 type x. Thanks!


----------



## RST (Mar 28, 2015)

*check this out*

www.diy.com they'll help you


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

